# φρουζέ



## Ancolie

"Πήγε στο λουτρό, κοιτάχτηκε καλά καλά, διόρθωσε με επιμέλεια τη χωρίστρα του και χτένισε προσεχτικά τα μαλλιά του, τονίζοντας ελαφρά το φρουζέ, όπως επέμενε η μητέρα του όταν φορούσε τα καλά του."
Προκείται  - περιττό να το πω ; - για το πρώτο ρενδεβού ενός νεαρού με μια γυναίκα


----------



## Αγγελος

Το φρουζέ πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Τα υπόλοιπα υποθέτω τα καταλαβαίνεις όσο κι εγώ: Il alla dans la salle de bain, se regarda bien dans le miroir, corrigea avec application sa raie et se peignit soigneusement les cheveux, en en accentuant légèrement le ????,  comme sa mère insistait pour qu'il le fasse chaque fois qu'il mettait ses habits du dimanche.


----------



## Ancolie

Bravo pour la traduction ! J'aurais des _petites _critiques à faire, mais je me contenterai de corriger une grosse faute : c'est se "peigna" ( du verbe se peigner ) et non se peignit ( du verbe peindre ) 

Il FAUT que tu trouves ce que c'est que φρουζέ ! Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être des "crans" ?


----------



## Rallino

En turc "firuze" se dit d'une pierre couleur turquoise, ou alors, par extension, des objets bleu clair. Est-ce possible que ce soit bien le sens du mot grec dans cette phrase-là ? Mon dictionnaire (turc-anglais) donne la traduction "chalchuite" et les résultats de google semblent en confirmer le sens. Voyons si ça vous aidera.


----------



## velisarius

Well, φριζέ μαλλιά means "curly hair" so perhaps that's what's meant - a mistake on the part of the man or his mother.


----------



## Ancolie

velisarius said:


> Well, φριζέ μαλλιά means "curly hair" so perhaps that's what's meant - a mistake on the part of the man or his mother.



Ναι ! Αυτό είναι ! φριζέ είναι το γαλλικό frisé …

Ευχαριστώ Αγγελος, Rallino, Velisarius !


----------



## Αγγελος

Ancolie said:


> je me contenterai de corriger une grosse faute : c'est se "peigna" ( du verbe se peigner ) et non se peignit ( du verbe peindre )



 (cf. toutefois le chien à Brisquet, qui n’allit qu’une fois au bois, et que le loup mangit!)


----------



## Ancolie

Oui ! Et aussi ….:
"Lorsque nous nous vîmes, nous nous plûmes,
 Mais quand vous me parlâtes, vous m'épatâtes".


----------

